

Ask HN: Startup events during week/weekends in Palo Alto? - riskish

I just moved to Palo Alto and was wondering if there is a list of startup'ish events, a site or newsletter maybe.
======
_pius
I'd recommend Startup Digest: <http://startupdigest.com/>

